# Altria Buys Nat Sherman



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Many of us scratched our heads in puzzlement when we heard the FDA was gonna add tough regulations impacting cigars and pipe tobacco. (Small industries that have served their customers needs for decades. Why all of a sudden ? Why now ?) Some of the naive thought (and wrote on cigar forums) that Big Brother was only looking out for our health. Yes, its true. Some grown men actually 'think' like this. Some of them said these big corporation people were buying up the small guys to 'survive'. - - Well, people in big corporations have been using new laws and regulations to drive out small competitors for a very long time. This has happened in many industries. The corporate lawyers actually write the new legislation and regs. Its happened in everything from obamacare to banking, etc. And it likely is the driving force behind the obama FDA moves. Usually its all about money, (including the campaign contribution money politicians need to get re-elected).-

Altria Group Acquires Nat Sherman | News & Features

P.S. - a forum member recently posted about a favorite pipe blend that he could no longer find. Altria bought the former maker, and their accountants axed it from their offerings. - Speaking of axes, these guys use 'the law' as an axe against their competitors and the public.


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

Really enjoyed the NAT Sherman Timeless line, might have to get a box to preserve the quality pre-buyout.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

MyFatherFan said:


> Really enjoyed the NAT Sherman Timeless line, might have to get a box to preserve the quality pre-buyout.


The same crap happened when swisher bought DE. I never noticed a drop in quality...

Plus according to the article they're going to keep using the same factories for cigarettes and cigars.


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> The same crap happened when swisher bought DE. I never noticed a drop in quality...
> 
> Plus according to the article they're going to keep using the same factories for cigarettes and cigars.


Is it worth taking that risk? Many variables at play and prices are low right now on them, could change and always go up...

Did DE pricing change at all after the acquisition?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nope, not that I remember...

If the prices are right and you like em by all means stock up.


----------

